# Soboba Casino Car Show Saturday September 8th



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

This year the Soboba Casino Car Show will be on Saturday, September 8th. SAVE THE DATE,FLYER COMING SOON.


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

djmikethecholodj said:


> This year the Soboba Casino Car Show will be on Saturday, September 8th. SAVE THE DATE,FLYER COMING SOON.


U DJING THERE ? :scrutinize:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

UNIQUES I.E will be there for this show.


----------



## MalibuLou (Dec 1, 2005)

This is the IE super show...u can camp out the night before bring ur bbq and ice chest....big ass trophys..... lots of room....big ups to duke and drifting on a memory car club for this show....I know for sure it will be one to remember


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

LATINS FINEST CAR ND BIKE CLUB IN DA HOUSE


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

LATIN LUXURY FAM WILL B THERE :h5: TTT WAS UP DUKE


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

Latins Finest will most defiantly be there:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

lowdude13 said:


> Latins Finest will most defiantly be there:thumbsup:


O YEAH


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt per o Class


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

:wave:


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

To the top


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:drama::rofl:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

could this be the 81 hopper?


Latin Luxury said:


> View attachment 416547
> LATIN LUXURY FAM WILL B THERE :h5: TTT WAS UP DUKE


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

mr.widow-maker said:


> could this be the 81 hopper?


 no kid this a 87 mc !!!!


----------



## JERRI (Sep 16, 2010)

*EMPIRE'S FINEST CC WILL BE IN THE HOUSE CAN'T WAIT IT ALWAYS A GOOD SHOW & GOOD ASS PPL SEE U DUKE FROM EMPIRE'S FINEST CC ALL DAY EVERY DAY BABY *


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Whats up Duke :wave:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

*ttt*:nicoderm:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Yes, the dance-off pays $100, and I don't mean a truck bed dance-off.


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Yes, the dance-off pays $100, and I don't mean a truck bed dance-off.


$100


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)




----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT!!!!!!!


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

*THIS SUNDAY CRUISE INTO THE SUNSET.
12PM MEET UP,, 1 PM ROLLOUT
CORONA PARK 930 E 6TH ST, CORONA,CA*
*THEIR ARE OVER 28 CLUBS ON ROLL CALL*
**THEIR WILL BE A TACO MAN , A DJ , A JUMPER FOR THE LITTLE ONES A PHOT0GRAPHER ,AND A VENDOR SELLING FITTED, HATS AND SNAPBACKS**
BRING THOSE CARS OUT FOR A GOOD TIME ON THE BLVD


----------



## Latin Queen (Jun 16, 2010)

TTT! For Duke and Drifting On A Memory CC!!!!! Can't wait for September!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

BUMP


----------



## Latin Queen (Jun 16, 2010)

DUKE!!!! :wave:


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Yes, the dance-off pays $100, and I don't mean a truck bed dance-off.


$TTT$


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Bump


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 7, 2012)

BUMP


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTTt:wave:


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

BUMP


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

It's going down..............


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Soboba has something new this year. You'll see when you get there, don't miss it!!!


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Soboba has something new this year. You'll see when you get there, don't miss it!!!


I know ha


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Sporty67 said:


> I know ha


:bowrofl:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

BUMP


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

djmikethecholodj said:


> :bowrofl:


Ttt


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

djmikethecholodj said:


>


This is a great show with the best hospitality you will ever get at a car show. Nice awards with big pay outs


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Bird said:


> This is a great show with the best hospitality you will ever get at a car show. Nice awards with big pay outs



:yes::yes: Hard to believe Duke is a Raider fan.:bowrofl:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

:rimshot:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

djmikethecholodj said:


> :yes::yes: Hard to believe Duke is a Raider fan.:bowrofl:


TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

*ON BEHALF OF THE ENTIRE LATINS FINEST FAMILY I WOULD LIKE TO INVITE YOU ALL TO THE GRAND OPENING AND FIRST OFFICIAL LATINS FINEST CRUISE NIGHT*. GOING DOWN FEBUARY 25TH 2012 AT RICHIES KITCHEN IN MORENO VALLEY. 10% OFF All food 50/50 raffle DJ live entertainment, jumper for the kids. 23750 Alessandro Blvd Moreno Valley ca 92553 heacock and alessandro are the cross streets. starts from 4 till we all go home. Bring the entire family and the rides for a evening of fun.....and of course its $FREE$ no admission or cover charge


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

qvo


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

:rimshot:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

$100 for the dance contest winner.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

FLIER???
:dunno:


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

To the top


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt to the top ttt


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTT


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

*TTT *uffin:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ttttttttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

bump for the cholo dj


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

:rimshot:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:h5:


----------



## 66 buick (Sep 20, 2010)

:guns::fool2:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

djmikethecholodj said:


> bump for the cholo dj


BUMP!!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

:rimshot:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

WHERE IS DIS LOCATED AT?


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ElProfeJose said:


> BUMP!!!


ttt


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

El Aztec Pride said:


> WHERE IS DIS LOCATED AT?


Saboba casino Adam. In the parking lot.


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ElProfeJose said:


> Saboba casino Adam. In the parking lot.


TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

LATINS FINEST GETTING READY!!!!!!!


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ElProfeJose said:


> LATINS FINEST GETTING READY!!!!!!!


ttt.. This is a great show to attend if you havent already!! Each first place class winner gets $100!! Duke and his crew will show you a great time!!


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTT
:thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

Lolophill13 said:


> TTT
> :thumbsup:


ttt


----------



## melinayazmin (Nov 10, 2010)

Can't wait. This event is in my town. TTT


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

melinayazmin said:


> Can't wait. This event is in my town. TTT


TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

El Aztec Pride said:


> WHERE IS DIS LOCATED AT?



San Jacinto. 10 fwy east, exit Beaumont, go right, follow the signs to the Soboba Indian Res. Bout 1 hr from Los Scandalous. I dj every year, it is a gooood show.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ttt


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

*bump...*


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

tdaddysd said:


> *bump...*


TTT


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

*what up BIRD...*


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

tdaddysd said:


> *what up BIRD...*


Whats up dog.. How you doing??


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

Bird said:


> Whats up dog.. How you doing??



*good good... its been a minute what you up to?*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*STREET KINGZ VALLE DE COACHELLA WILL BE THERE WE HAD A BLAST LAST YEAR!
CHOLO DJ ROCKED THE HOUSE AND WE ALL CAME BACK WITH A TROPHY AND A FIRST PLACE AND CASH !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

FLYER...:banghead:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

TTT


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

I support this show 100% :thumbsup:


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

BUMP


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

PASSIONATE63 said:


> I support this show 100% :thumbsup:[/QUOTE~T~T~T~:yes:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

OMAR TRECE said:


> *STREET KINGZ VALLE DE COACHELLA WILL BE THERE WE HAD A BLAST LAST YEAR!
> CHOLO DJ ROCKED THE HOUSE AND WE ALL CAME BACK WITH A TROPHY AND A FIRST PLACE AND CASH !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


Simon.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Today. Come thru and chill


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

SEE U THERE


PASSIONATE63 said:


> I support this show 100% :thumbsup:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

posted on our website..good luck

http://www.oldmemoriescc.com


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

oldmemoriesLACO said:


> posted on our website..good luck
> 
> http://www.oldmemoriescc.com


TTT


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Bump ttt. Cant wait


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

mr.widow-maker said:


> Bump ttt. Cant wait


TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

THE CHOLO DJ AGAIN FOR THIS ONE!!


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

tdaddysd said:


> *good good... its been a minute what you up to?*


Same old stuff Homie, Working and getting by.. Getting ready to start the show season.. We are Judging the Traffic show so maybe I will see you out there


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ttt


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

djmikethecholodj said:


> ttt


Any news on the flyer ?


----------



## 66 buick (Sep 20, 2010)

*whATS UP DUKE CANT WAIT TELL SHOWTIME :guns:*


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

PASSIONATE63 said:


> Any news on the flyer ?


Yes, the flyer is out. I will see Duke at the Traffic show and he will be giving me a BIG stack of'em. Then they will hit Layitlow.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Yes, the flyer is out. I will see Duke at the Traffic show and he will be giving me a BIG stack of'em. Then they will hit Layitlow.


:thumbsup:


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

PASSIONATE63 said:


> :thumbsup:


getting ready 4 that show 2 !!!:yes:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

lowdude13 said:


> getting ready 4 that show 2 !!!:yes:


Hell yea, need to visit my old town and show cali some love too.


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

Sporty67 said:


> Ttt


ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

PASSIONATE63 said:


> Hell yea, need to visit my old town and show cali some love too.


ttt


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

*bump...*


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

*







*
*APRIL 22ND 2012 CRUISE INTO THE SUNSET
ROLL IN TIME 12:00 AND ROLL OUT IS 1:00PM *
START POINT IN POMONA








WE DRIVE ALL THE WAY DOWN FOOTHILL UNTIL WE GET TO CEDAR.......THEN WE TURN LEFT ON CEDAR








AND PASS BASELINE AND END AT THE PARK ON THE RIGHT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

sept 8th


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTT


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

Its on and crackin


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

*to the top !!!*


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

Prestige car club will be there


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Bump


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

*bump...*


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

*ttt...*


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

_Brought to you by LATINS FINEST & LO NUESTRO CC_


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

djmikethecholodj said:


> ttt


ttt


----------



## chale63 (Feb 5, 2012)

TTT


Lolophill13 said:


> _Brought to you by LATINS FINEST & LO NUESTRO CC_


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Bump for driftin on a memory


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTMFT :thumbsup:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

jojo67 said:


> TTT


ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

jojo67 said:


> TTT


ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

It's going down on the res.


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt d.o.m


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

Lolophill13 said:


> TTT


ttt


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

Latin luxury cc is in the house !!! TTT 4 A GOOD SHOW !!!


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

*TTT:thumbsup:*


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL said:


> *TTT:thumbsup:*


ttt


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

T~T~T~:yes:


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

Latin Luxury said:


> TTT!!!!!!!!!


ttt


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)




----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

*TTT *:thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

ON BEHALF OF LATINS FINEST AND GOODTIMES I.E. WE WOULD LIKE TO INVITE EVERY ONE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS TO GO OUT FOR A CRUISE ON APRIL 22ND 2012......


WE WILL BE STARTING IN POMONA ON THE CORNER OF FOOTHILL AND GAREY










WE WILL BE CRUISING ALL ROUTE 66 WHICH IS FOOTHILL SHOW UP TIME IS NOON AND ROLL OUT TIME IS 1PM............











WE WILL END UP AT AYALA PARK IN RIALTO...........(AKA JERRY EVANS PARK)











AT THE AYALA PARK THERE WILL BE FOOD READY TO CHILL AND HAVE A GOOD TIME WITH FRIENDS AND FAMILY, FOOD IS BROUGHT TO US ALL BY MUN2 BANQUETES.........HERE IS THE FLYER AND IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS CALL ME JOSE OR JOE FROM GOODTIMES HOPE TO SEE A GREAT TURN OUT AND REMEMBER THAT WE ALL MAKE THIS A GREAT EVENT........TTT............


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

BUMP


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!!!!


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

Sporty67 said:


> Ttt


ttt


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

Another good show!!!


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

WILL BE THERE :thumbsup:


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)




----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)




----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)




----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

BUMP


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

Lolophill13 said:


> BUMP


ttt


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

ROLL CALL.
1.FAMILY AFFAIR CC
2.ULTIMIAE FOR LIFE
3.SICK*SIDE HD
4.STYLISTICS IE
5.TRAFFIC SOCAL
6.GOOD TIMES IE
7.LATIN LUXURY CC
8.VIEJITOS IE
9.ROYAL FAMILA CC
10.IMPALAS OC CC
11.UNIQUES IE
12.EMPIRES FINEST CC
13.DUKES IE
14.DEVOTIONS CC
15.PRESTIGE CC
16.PAINFUL PLEASURES INDIO CC
17.99.1 IN THE HOUSE
18.VIEJITOS IE BC
19.GANGS TO GRACE CC
20.LOWRIDER STYLE SGV BC
21.GROUP CC
AND MANY SOLO RIDERS

WHO ELSE IS COMING 







WHATS UP EVERYONE OUT THERE. WE ARE HAVING OUR NEW CRUISE BROUGHT TO YOU GUYS BY GOODTIMES IE C.C. AND LATINS FINEST C.C. ON 4/22/2012 WE WILL BE CRUISING FROM POMONA TO RIALTO. ON ROUTE 66 WHICH IS FOOTHILL BLVD. *ALL CLUBS AND SOLORIDERS ARE WELCOMED AND REMEMBER THIS IS A FAMILY EVENT NO DRAMA PLEASE*ROLL CALL.
1. GOOD TIMES CC
2. GOOD TIMES CONVERTABLES
3. LATINS FINEST IE CC
4. STYLISTICS IE
5. ELITE CC
6. TRAFFIC SO CAL
7. ROYAL FAMILIA CC
8. ONTARIO CLASSICS CC
9. MAJESTICS LA CC
10. THE HOOD LIFE CC
11. DUKES 
12. PRESTIGE CC
13. FIRME CLASSICS CC
14. OTRA VIDA PHX CC
15. LATIN LUXURY CC
16. PAINFUL PLEASURES CC
17. SICK*SIDE HD CC
18. THEE ARTISTICS OC CC
19. NATIVE PRIDE IE CC
20. OLD MEMORIES 
10 SOLO RIDERS
​​


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 7, 2012)

HAVENT BEEN TO THIS EVENT. CANT WAIT TO SEE HOW THIS GETS DOWN


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

ON BEHALF OF LATINS FINEST AND GOODTIMES I.E. WE WOULD LIKE TO INVITE EVERY ONE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS TO GO OUT FOR A CRUISE ON APRIL 22ND 2012......





WE WILL BE STARTING IN POMONA ON THE CORNER OF FOOTHILL AND GAREY














WE WILL BE CRUISING ALL ROUTE 66 WHICH IS FOOTHILL SHOW UP TIME IS NOON AND ROLL OUT TIME IS 1PM............











AT 2 PM WE WILL HAVE A REGROUPE AT UPLAND MEMORIAL PARK 1100 E FOOTHILL BLVD UPLAND CA.91786 AT 2 PM WE WILL JUST BE STOPING BY ON THE STREET SO THE REST OF THE PEOOPLE CAN JUMP IN AND CRUISE ALL THE WAY TO AYALA PARK.

















WE WILL END UP AT AYALA PARK IN RIALTO...........(AKA JERRY EVANS PARK)
















AT THE AYALA PARK THERE WILL BE FOOD READY TO CHILL AND HAVE A GOOD TIME WITH FRIENDS AND FAMILY, FOOD IS BROUGHT TO US ALL BY MUN2 BANQUETES.........HERE IS THE FLYER AND IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS CALL ME JOSE OR JOE FROM GOODTIMES HOPE TO SEE A GREAT TURN OUT AND REMEMBER THAT WE ALL MAKE THIS A GREAT EVENT........TTT............


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL said:


> View attachment 465661


Ttt


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 7, 2012)

BUMPP


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> BUMPP


ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

Bird said:


> ttt


ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

Bird said:


> ttt


ttt


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> HAVENT BEEN TO THIS EVENT. CANT WAIT TO SEE HOW THIS GETS DOWN


Definantly worth checking out!! This show passes out over $6000 in cash plus trophys


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

TTT!:thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

Bird said:


> Definantly worth checking out!! This show passes out over $6000 in cash plus trophys


ttt


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

WE WILL B THERE GOOD SHOW TTT!!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

_*THIS IS THE PLACE TO BE JUNE 3RD AT THE WICKED RIDAZ LOWRIDER SUPERSHOW AT THE STANISLAUS COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS, COME SUPPORT A CAR CLUB THATS OUT MAKING A DIFFERENCE FOR THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT AND LETS MAKE LOWRIDER HISTORY COME SUPPORT US !!!! LETS BREAK THE RECORD WE GOT OLDSCHOOL LEGENDS NEWCLEUS, NOCERA AND NYASIA PERFORMING LIVE AND A HOP COMPETITION THATS OFF THE HOOK!!!!






*_


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

Latin Luxury said:


>


ttt


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

Mr. Grizzly said:


> Bump


ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

Latin Luxury said:


> WE WILL B THERE GOOD SHOW TTT!!!!!


ttt


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

bump...


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

TTT for Duke And His Crew


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!!!!!


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

*T~T~T*


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

It's going down.......and i'll be there to see it, to dj it.


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

qvo


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

ttt


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

*T~T~T:thumbsup:*


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

TTT


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## Striptease (May 17, 2012)

_Striptease will be there..._


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

*T T T*:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

t~t~t cotton kandy will b there!!!!!:h5:


----------



## LRN818 (Apr 14, 2011)

2012 LOWRIDER MAGAZINE ADDS THE LOWRIDER NATIONALS TO THE TOUR!!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:thumbsup:BUMP


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

BumP


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

it's gonna be another off the hook event


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

*BUMP*


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

BUMP


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Bump


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

*T~T~T*


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

DONT FORGET YOU CAN CAMP OUT OVER NIGHT ALSO ...ITS A GOOD PLACE TO RELAX WITH THE FAM


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

IT'S GOING DOWN LOCOS AND LOCAS


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

RIGHT AROUND THE CORNER...........


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

THE CHOLO DJ IN THE HOUSE FOR THIS ONE


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Last year's dance champ will be returning. if you did not see him last year, you missed out.


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*NO FLYER YET WHATS GOING ON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

*T~T~T:thumbsup:*


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

Ttt:thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!!!!


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

*bump...*


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## JERRI (Sep 16, 2010)

*:thumbsup:bump it up ppl going to be a good ass show like alway's *


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

*ttt...*


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

THE CHOLO DJ IN THE CASA/ON THE REZ


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

BRING SOME NEW JAMS TO PLAY SAME JAMS AT EVERY SHOW LIKE HIP HOP


djmikethecholodj said:


> THE CHOLO DJ IN THE CASA/ON THE REZ


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

RIDES3 said:


> BRING SOME NEW JAMS TO PLAY SAME JAMS AT EVERY SHOW LIKE HIP HOP


T PASA GUEY:rofl:


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

T~T~T


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

To the top for Drifting on a Memory Car Club!


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Bump


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Bump


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

RIDES3 said:


> BRING SOME NEW JAMS TO PLAY SAME JAMS AT EVERY SHOW LIKE HIP HOP





YOU WANT HIP HOP? LISTEN TO POWER 106. THE CHOLO DJ DON'T PLAY THAT SHIT!!!


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UNIQUES CAR CLUB WILL BE IN THE HOUSE BANDA AND ALL!!! Bump that ish!!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> UNIQUES CAR CLUB WILL BE IN THE HOUSE BANDA AND ALL!!! Bump that ish!!!



THIS IS A LOWRIDER SHOW, NOT A RODEO. BUT IF YOU HAVE SOMETHING THAT YOU WANT TO SAY TO ME DON'T USE LAY IT LOW BROTHER.


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Bump


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

djmikethecholodj said:


> THIS IS A LOWRIDER SHOW, NOT A RODEO. BUT IF YOU HAVE SOMETHING THAT YOU WANT TO SAY TO ME DON'T USE LAY IT LOW BROTHER.



Come on Mike. No reason for anyone to talk mess on here. If u took what someone said personal pls pm that person. Lets try to keep the threads drama free please


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

That's what he should have done, not me. And you jumping in makes it worse homie. You too should have pm'd me.


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

_*We will be there Valle de Coachella Deep all Music is great but Cholo Dj is the man for Lowrider events but if Uniques want's to bring the Banda it's on i love me some Banda! Uniques Car Club rocked the L.A. Show when the Banda showed up in full force!!!!!!!!!!!*_


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

OMAR TRECE said:


> _*We will be there Valle de Coachella Deep all Music is great but Cholo Dj is the man for Lowrider events but if Uniques want's to bring the Banda it's on i love me some Banda! Uniques Car Club rocked the L.A. Show when the Banda showed up in full force!!!!!!!!!!!*_


Well said homie. The show is big enough for everyone to enjoy both the cholo dj and banda. Its will be a great day


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Let us not lose focus. Ttt for drifting on a memory cc.


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Bump


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

BumP


----------



## lilgfunkgfunk (Mar 5, 2008)

Should be a great show.
GOLDEN STATE KETTLE CORN
AND FUNNEL CAKES.
New Illusions cc
Valle de coachella


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ora o dang


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

What I miss Ora o we on the Banda thing again nice


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ey cholo dj why u all grouchy again homie u always grouchy now ah days criticism don't mix good with u ha homies( Ju no get mad too mach)! Shortdog welcome to our facebook homie about time u get on foo. Big jess what are u doing foo?! Cholo dj im just playing ( no get mad at me) ok everyone I go now bi bi


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Sporty67 said:


> Ey cholo dj why u all grouchy again homie u always grouchy now ah days criticism don't mix good with u ha homies( Ju no get mad too mach)! Shortdog welcome to our facebook homie about time u get on foo. Big jess what are u doing foo?! Cholo dj im just playing ( no get mad at me) ok everyone I go now bi bi


Lmao. U a foo sporty!!!!! Ttt For the soboba show and to the homie Duke


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Sporty67 said:


> What I miss Ora o we on the Banda thing again nice


No brother, short dog just wanna stir up some shit on here but didn't wanna call me. It's an old very old issue that I thought was over. It is for me though.


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Check it out bro! Am just posting to bump the show no need to get offensive!!


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

TTT can't wait!!


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Bump


----------



## az71monte (Sep 17, 2006)

Can someone post up the flyer or more info on this show. Address, time, ect.


----------



## az71monte (Sep 17, 2006)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> TTT can't wait!!



You guys taking cars to this one bro?


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

az71monte said:


> Can someone post up the flyer or more info on this show. Address, time, ect.


Info should be on the inland empire supershow posting.


----------



## az71monte (Sep 17, 2006)

BIGJ77MC said:


> Info should be on the inland empire supershow posting.





Thank you.


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

az71monte said:


> Thank you.


No problem


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

TTThttp://www.layitlow.com/forums/atta...-inland-empire-super-show-soboba-show-img.jpg


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

JUST SPOKE WITH DUKE OVER THE WEEKEND ITS GOING DOWN BIG TIME/FOOD VENDORS$100 NONE FOOD VENDORS$75 CALL HIM 951 282 9903/OVER $10000 IN CASH /YOU CAN ROLL IN ON FRIDAY OR THE OF THE SHOW/ALSO YOU CAN CAMP OUT THERE IN YOUR RV/TRAILERS/TENTS/ IF YOU THERE ON FRIDAY NIGHT CHECK OUT THERE CLUB IN THE CASINO ..FREE RIDE FROM THE SHOW TO THE CASINO DAY OF THE SHOW ..ANY MORE ?HIT UP DUKE 951 282 9903


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)




----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

RIDES3 said:


>


ttt


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Bump


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

az71monte said:


> You guys taking cars to this one bro?


Is this Jose?? If so yea should be a few rides from ie oc la desert and hopefully az


----------



## az71monte (Sep 17, 2006)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Is this Jose?? If so yea should be a few rides from ie oc la desert and hopefully az




Yeah bro its me. Don't know about Yuma but I'm rolling out.


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

:thumbsup:


az71monte said:


> Yeah bro its me. Don't know about Yuma but I'm rolling out.


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

:nicoderm:...


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

RIDES3 said:


> JUST SPOKE WITH DUKE OVER THE WEEKEND ITS GOING DOWN BIG TIME/FOOD VENDORS$100 NONE FOOD VENDORS$75 CALL HIM 951 282 9903/OVER $10000 IN CASH /YOU CAN ROLL IN ON FRIDAY OR THE OF THE SHOW/ALSO YOU CAN CAMP OUT THERE IN YOUR RV/TRAILERS/TENTS/ IF YOU THERE ON FRIDAY NIGHT CHECK OUT THERE CLUB IN THE CASINO ..FREE RIDE FROM THE SHOW TO THE CASINO DAY OF THE SHOW ..ANY MORE ?HIT UP DUKE 951 282 9903


*hit me up i leave right around the corner G...*


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

ttt


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

Bump..


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Bump


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

SURE WILL I WILL BE POSTED UP ALL WEEKEND UP THERE


tdaddysd said:


> *hit me up i leave right around the corner G...*


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Pop-locking contest going down...


----------



## BIGGER BLUE (Jan 11, 2006)

THE U.F.L IS IN YOUR HOUSE WIT ALL THE MACHINCES AND AFEW NEW ONES


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

:thumbsup:


BIGGER BLUE said:


> THE U.F.L IS IN YOUR HOUSE WIT ALL THE MACHINCES AND AFEW NEW ONES


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

RIDES3 said:


>


TT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

The show where the dance contests started....


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Pop lockers come on out.


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Bump


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

BUMP


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

kandy-kutty87 said:


> *United Dreams Yuma will be in da house..*



Thanks for coming out homie, I will be Dj-ingthis one too.


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

GOOD TIMES CC will be in the house...


----------



## 87euro (Feb 2, 2011)

tdaddysd said:


> GOOD TIMES CC will be in the house...


Bump


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

It's going down...


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 87euro (Feb 2, 2011)

Bump!!!!!!!!! Bump bump!!!!!


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

T~T~T~cotton kandy...:wave:


----------



## kandy-kutty87 (May 10, 2004)

COOL CAN'T WAIT FOR THE RAFFLE..HOPEFULLY I WIN THIS TIME HAHA..IF NOT I'LL JUST BUY THE SPECIAL..


djmikethecholodj said:


> Thanks for coming out homie, I will be Dj-ingthis one too.


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

uffin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

tdaddysd said:


> GOOD TIMES CC will be in the house...


That wat up I might be out there to


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

:thumbsup:


LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> That wat up I might be out there to


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Pop lockers come on out.


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

TTT


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

TTT! :thumbsup:


----------



## kandy-kutty87 (May 10, 2004)

Yea you Know It..!!!!Glasshouse will be smashing...


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> That wat up I might be out there to


i live right around the corner from the show G hit me up if you go


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

LATINS FINEST COLORADO CHAPTER will be there


djmikethecholodj said:


> Pop lockers come on out.


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

RIDES3 said:


>


ttt


----------



## melinayazmin (Nov 10, 2010)

All pre-registered and ready to go for Saturday.


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTT


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

:rimshot:


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

*TTT FOR SOBOBA CAR SHOW I.E. BEST*:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


lowdude13 said:


> *TTT FOR SOBOBA CAR SHOW I.E. BEST*:thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Calling all pop lockers....


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

TTT!!


----------



## kandy-kutty87 (May 10, 2004)

Will not be making it after all..car going in shop for repair..


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

*almost that time:run:*


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

Its going down this weekend


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT.


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

Still plenty of room for tomorrows show!! Remember each 1st place winner gets $100.. Big sweepstakes money aswell!!


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

*a few more hours...*


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

Already got my spot


----------



## 87euro (Feb 2, 2011)

RIDES3 said:


> Already got my spot


SHOOT ME SOME PICTURES


----------



## 87euro (Feb 2, 2011)

tdaddysd said:


> *a few more hours...*


"ALL EYES ON ME " ABOUT TO KILL IT OUT THEIR


----------



## GEEORGY 65SS (Jul 4, 2012)

Good turn out!! TTT


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52 (Jan 20, 2010)

PICS .......:nicoderm:


----------



## BULLY (Feb 2, 2009)

Pics


----------



## BULLY (Feb 2, 2009)

G


----------



## BULLY (Feb 2, 2009)




----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52 (Jan 20, 2010)

BULLY said:


> View attachment 538015


Sick !!


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

BULLY said:


> View attachment 538015


1st Place Best In Show...EL REY.:thumbsup:...Congrats Albert.


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Latins finest to the top, shout out to club member dreamer for taking 1st place at soboba show today n $100 cash, also club member zek for placing 1st as well n daniel taking 3rd latins finest aint no stopping us, watch out for club hoppers...


----------



## mr.dannyboy (Jan 13, 2009)




----------



## Smokes999 (Nov 18, 2011)

2nd PLACE STREET LUXURY


----------



## GEEORGY 65SS (Jul 4, 2012)

javib760 said:


>



:thumbsup:


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Gangs to Grace had a great time! George took 1st place 55 & down mild truck with his 53 Chevy truck. Richard took 2nd place for beat Lowrod with his 69 El Camino. Art took 3rd place 70's mild with his 74 Caprice. Marlene took 3rd place 50's Original with her 50 Oldsmobile. Richard H took 3rd place 50's Mild with his 54 Bel Air. Thank you Drifting on a Memory CC your hard work paid off!!


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

GOODTIMES WAS IN THE HOUSE!!!










































WE HAD A GOOD TIME...THANKS!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52 (Jan 20, 2010)

javib760 said:


>


Cruel Intentions !! Sick shot g !! hno:


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

G2G_Al said:


> Gangs to Grace had a great time! George took 1st place 55 & down mild truck with his 53 Chevy truck. Richard took 2nd place for beat Lowrod with his 69 El Camino. Art took 3rd place 70's mild with his 74 Caprice. Marlene took 3rd place 50's Original with her 50 Oldsmobile. Richard H took 3rd place 50's Mild with his 54 Bel Air. Thank you Drifting on a Memory CC your hard work paid off!!


Congrats


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

mr.dannyboy said:


>


Congrats to our member Moises for placing with bouth of his cars. 2nd place 60's and 1st place SUV's.
MemberS only cc TTMFT


----------



## JERRI (Sep 16, 2010)

*EMPIRE'S FINEST CC HAD A GOOD TIME GOOD FOOD & GOOD PPL SEE U ALL NEXT YEARS WE GOT 1ST PLACE YA BABY *


----------



## ernie (Mar 10, 2008)

does anybody know who placed in thirtys? and fiftys also. we counldnt stay for trophies but nite owls had a good time.


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)

CLASSIC STYLE HAD A GOOD TIME WE TOOK THREE TROPHY'S HOME TTT


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Latins finest cc & bc had a good time.....aztec dreams took 1st place in trikes n widow maker took 1st also...daniel n the tap out bike took 3rd....see ya next yr....


----------



## swangin68 (Nov 15, 2006)

Good show it was just blazing hot. 

Also can someone explain how elrey beat gameover on points for best of show?


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

Richiecool69elka said:


> 1st Place Best In Show...EL REY.:thumbsup:...Congrats Albert.



The BIG "E" Baby!! Congrats Albert


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

swangin68 said:


> Good show it was just blazing hot.
> 
> Also can someone explain how elrey beat gameover on points for best of show?


Sure!!!!!
When you look over El Rey it has just as many modification points as Game over just not all chopped up!! El Rey is flawless from top to bottom with not one chip anywhere! Maybe next time you get a chance to see you can spend 10-15 minutes looking at it top to bottom like we did and you might count the Mods, look at the Paint(flake and scheme of patterns that wrap around the whole car)

2 different judges judge each one so when you go to the points it may varry so with most shows the panel of judges will walk around to go over the cars and come to a decision is what we did!! I'm sure theres a difference of oppinions with this, but at the present time I believe most would agree with our decision!!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

Latin Luxury had a great time like always! Took 8 trophies home with 2 of them being 1st place! TTT to Duke and all of his crew! See you next year!


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Bird said:


> Sure!!!!!
> When you look over El Rey it has just as many modification points as Game over just not all chopped up!! El Rey is flawless from top to bottom with not one chip anywhere! Maybe next time you get a chance to see you can spend 10-15 minutes looking at it top to bottom like we did and you might count the Mods, look at the Paint(flake and scheme of patterns that wrap around the whole car)
> 
> 2 different judges judge each one so when you go to the points it may varry so with most shows the panel of judges will walk around to go over the cars and come to a decision is what we did!! I'm sure theres a difference of oppinions with this, but at the present time I believe most would agree with our decision!!


Well Said...:thumbsup:


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

swangin68 said:


> Good show it was just blazing hot.
> 
> Also can someone explain *how elrey beat gameover *on points for best of show?


ru serious?


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

Bird said:


> Sure!!!!!
> When you look over El Rey it has just as many modification points as Game over just not all chopped up!! El Rey is flawless from top to bottom with not one chip anywhere! Maybe next time you get a chance to see you can spend 10-15 minutes looking at it top to bottom like we did and you might count the Mods, look at the Paint(flake and scheme of patterns that wrap around the whole car)
> 
> 2 different judges judge each one so when you go to the points it may varry so with most shows the panel of judges will walk around to go over the cars and come to a decision is what we did!! I'm sure theres a difference of oppinions with this, but at the present time I believe most would agree with our decision!!


Its cool with me bird second place best of show and some cash ....always a good show i been going to that show for the past 5 year . me and my members love gonig to that show,,,,,,,,big props to albert and el rey lots of mods and detail.....


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> Its cool with me bird second place best of show and some cash ....always a good show i been going to that show for the past 5 year . me and my members love gonig to that show,,,,,,,,big props to albert and el rey lots of mods and detail.....


:thumbsup:Hey Thanks for the understanding and I was not putting your car down in anyway. Car is still in great shape considering what it has gone through with traveling, setting up and breaking down at all shows you attend, let alone all the working mods. Was a topic of discussion with us


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)

CLASSIC STYLE C.C. AT THE SOBOBA CAR SHOW 9-8-12


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

Bird said:


> :thumbsup:Hey Thanks for the understanding and I was not putting your car down in anyway. Car is still in great shape considering what it has gone through with traveling, setting up and breaking down at all shows you attend, let alone all the working mods. Was a topic of discussion with us


Big ups on ur decision bird ain't nobody mad over here we had fun and we've took GAME OVER fROm Cali to DENVER & points inbetween. And some people jus don't notice the mods EL REY has cuz they dont pop out but jus take sometime to loOk at it. Ant thanks to DRIFTING ON A MEMORY for having usROLLERZ ONLY V.C. See u next year


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

Indio123 said:


> Big ups on ur decision bird ain't nobody mad over here we had fun and we've took GAME OVER fROm Cali to DENVER & points inbetween. And some people jus don't notice the mods EL REY has cuz they dont pop out but jus take sometime to loOk at it. Ant thanks to DRIFTING ON A MEMORY for having usROLLERZ ONLY V.C. See u next year


:thumbsup:


----------



## Tweetis E Bird (Apr 29, 2009)

Smokes999 said:


> View attachment 538108
> 
> 2nd PLACE STREET LUXURY


 BIG SMOKE in da house


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

*LATINS FINEST IE,OC, N HD HAD A GREAT TIME










































*


----------



## Smokes999 (Nov 18, 2011)

Tweetis E Bird said:


> BIG SMOKE in da house


whats up tweet


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

THANKS !!!!! GOOD SHOW SEE U GUYS NEXT YEAR !!!!!


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

GOOD SHOW ... FOOL THE SHADE IS WAT WE DO IN COACHELLA VALLEY on hot days if we not in cool ac :thumbsup: got a 1st 2nd an 2 3rds places


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> GOOD SHOW ... FOOL THE SHADE IS WAT WE DO IN COACHELLA VALLEY on hot days if we not in cool ac :thumbsup: got a 1st 2nd an 2 3rds places


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> Its cool with me bird second place best of show and some cash ....always a good show i been going to that show for the past 5 year . me and my members love gonig to that show,,,,,,,,big props to albert and el rey lots of mods and detail.....


That's right Orlando...Game Over is still one of the best cars out there. Stay up homeboy!!!


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

Bird said:


> :thumbsup:


Sup Bird...see you in SD soon homeboy!!!


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

G2G_Al said:


>


NICE! :thumbsup::nicoderm:


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Nice Pics Alex...:nicoderm:..The El Camino Looks Black.


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Richiecool69elka said:


> Nice Pics Alex...:nicoderm:..The El Camino Looks Black.


I see the green!


----------



## lilgfunkgfunk (Mar 5, 2008)

Great show, had a blast. Saw some awesome cars. 
I really can't understand why this show isn't bigger then it was. High class of cars , lots of money, and not to far from LA to the VALLE DE COACHELLA. 
Thanks again for the opt.
"GOLDEN STATE KETTLE CORN AND FUNNLE CAKES"
NEW ILLUSION CC VALLE DE COACHELLA


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Great show but damm hot. Maybe a cooler month.


----------



## az71monte (Sep 17, 2006)

javib760 said:


>






Nice pic, thank you for sharing


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)

az71monte said:


> Nice pic, thank you for sharing


:thumbsup:


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

G2G_Al said:


> Great show but damm hot. Maybe a cooler month.


X2


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES (Jul 2, 2010)

Thanks for a great show!! :thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

ENDANGERED SPECIES said:


> Thanks for a great show!! :thumbsup:


Very nic and perfect shot any more of the show?


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

CHILLING UP AT THE OAKS ON THE REZ


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

SATURDAY WAKING UP FOR THE SHOW


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

G2G_Al said:


> Gangs to Grace had a great time! George took 1st place 55 & down mild truck with his 53 Chevy truck. Richard took 2nd place for beat Lowrod with his 69 El Camino. Art took 3rd place 70's mild with his 74 Caprice. Marlene took 3rd place 50's Original with her 50 Oldsmobile. Richard H took 3rd place 50's Mild with his 54 Bel Air. Thank you Drifting on a Memory CC your hard work paid off!!


Wat caprice was it? The yellow?


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Brown one


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

All original? Pics


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> Wat caprice was it? The yellow?


The Yellow One.Didnt Win Anything if your talking about the one from SABOR A MI C.C.


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

Richiecool69elka said:


> The Yellow One.Didnt Win Anything if your talking about the one from SABOR A MI C.C.


yellow one took second from sabor a mi


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

IS THAT FOR 70 LUXURY MILD I GOT 3RD WHO GOT 1ST?


smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> yellow one took second from sabor a mi


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

RIDES3 said:


> IS THAT FOR 70 LUXURY MILD I GOT 3RD WHO GOT 1ST?


orange one from ultimate for life


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

THANKS


smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> orange one from ultimate for life


----------



## swangin68 (Nov 15, 2006)

Thanks for being cool about the question bird. I ment no disrespect to anyone. And for the record i do agree with your teams decision.


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

swangin68 said:


> Thanks for being cool about the question bird. I ment no disrespect to anyone. And for the record i do agree with your teams decision.


:thumbsup:No problem, Its all good


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> yellow one took second from sabor a mi


Really? He said He didnt get anything.Oh Well I Dont Know.But I do know The Black 69 Caprice took First and The Green 62 Took Second From SABOR A MI.In There Classes.


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------

